# Willow flys and Gator mayhem!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Got to camp Thursday night and just figured it was too hot to fish. Decided to add the annual coat of sealer to the dock. 
Whacked a limb with the roller handle and got surprised by a pile of willowflys. Figured I better get the flyrod and boat 
and investigate. They were on almost every low hanging sycamore branch in the river and the bream fishing with the 
bug was the best I've seen. Every cast got a hit and if they missed another was right behind. I had a blast and didn't 
keep a one until I thought about saving a few for an after dark rod and reel trip for flathead!
Wife made sure I had my life jacket (on) phone, flashlights and water before pushing me off. Night fishing alone is a 
little dangerous so we are both a little overly cautious. I eased out to the river and crossed over to the other bank to 
a deep wall with several stick ups to tie off and fish around. The bank is about 30' high and the river is almost 300 yards 
wide. I was going to tie off about 50' from the bank but decided to scan the bank with the flashlight first. Uhoh!! Gator eyes!! 
Decide to move on and not take a chance but decided to troll over and have a look first. Just a little 4'er so I decided to go 
ahead and tie up and fish. I actually said out loud "I hope your granddaddy don't show up!" I got three lines out and switched 
the headlamp to the red led to cut down on the bugs. Every now and then I would shine in the gators direction just to keep 
up with him. After about an hour I had cut off all lights and was enjoying a beautiful view of the Milky Way when all heck
breaks loose behind me at the bank. No way that little gator could have made that splash. I jumped up and start trying to 
get the head lamp on - the splashing is even more furious - I am about to break the headlight squeezing it everywhere but 
the button but I finally get the low power red bulb to come on and get it pointed at the commotion when I see the single gator 
eye still at the bank and two huge red eyes coming straight for me. He was about 10 yards from the boat and I freaked out. 
Another Dallas county record gator was about to have me for a late night snack!! I jump off the deck to grab the paddle and 
land on one of the water bottles my wife made me take! Try'n Hard down! Ouch!! I recover and grab the paddle and give my 
most frightening yell (no not a scream). I start squeezing the crap out of the headlight trying to get a real light out of it and 
the eyes are still advancing towards me. At least 10" between them when thank God I squeeze the right spot and the white 
LED comes on. At least now I might get one whack at him. Yep there he is, I can see the pupils of the eyes he is so close 
and those big huge fuzzy brown ears coming for me......hey! Fuzzy ears?? What the? it's a freaking deer!!! I kid yall not - 
this doe jumped in the river right on top of that gator and then swam right at me until I got the light on her then she calmly 
changed her angle and the last time I saw her she was headed for the opposite shore. I figured that was enough excitement 
and headed back. No bites but a heck of a story!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang nice story

somewhere in a tree


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Great story, and good job getting a picture!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You never know until you go... Good story.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

As you ease down the bank, take your fly rod tip and shake the tree limbs. Mayflies will land in the water and the fish will go into a frenzy.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

great report....but did you really think the gator was going to crawl up in the boat with you????


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Enjoyed reading about your encounter. Entertaining and great photos.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you sure it wasn't a scream ? Lol. Glad you didn't get eaten. No flatheads ?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a scream ? Lol. Glad you didn't get eaten. No flatheads ?



No - girls scream I yelled!
No flatheads - I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

olegator said:


> great report....but did you really think the gator was going to crawl up in the boat with you????



Now - no.... Then - yes!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I would have loved to have been there fer that brother!!! Great read, and way to experience life!!!!


----------

